# Did Kiss Back out of the Oshawa Concert



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I heard a rumor, anybody know if this is true.. if it is i hope they got a good reason.
Rick


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, Oshawa is not on the list of announced shows just released. perhaps they are going to make a special stop there after this tour?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Oshawa won this concert, beating out many cities to have kiss do a concert there. The wife only caught part of it on the radio and thought they said it was cancelled.
Rick


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

YES... just heard it on City news.. Kiss cancelled because the venue is not big enough.. they are playing the Air Canada centre instead.. what a crock of crap that is. 
Alot of people pissed at Kiss. Like just make the show work... downsize, do it outdoors !!!! do something..

Rick


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rick31797 said:


> YES... just heard it on City news.. Kiss cancelled because the venue is not big enough.. they are playing the Air Canada centre instead.. what a crock of crap that is.
> Alot of people pissed at Kiss. Like just make the show work... downsize, do it outdoors !!!! do something..
> 
> Rick


I would agree that it IS a crock. They just completed a series of shows in 2000-3000 seat venues so it's not out of the question to put a stop in Oshawa. There must be some kind of civic center there capable of a few thousand seats.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

They where suppose to play at the GM Centre in Oshawa. The Kiss Management said they would make it up to Oshawa in another way. Whatever that means..

Maybe they will set up a table in the GM Centre and sign autographs.. ya imagine standing in line for hrs for an autograph... not me.. 

The best thing that could happen is , nobody shows up..
Rick


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Any publicity is good publicity in kissland.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't know how negative Publicity can turn into good, but there probably are Kiss fans out there, if Gene crap in there face, they would say, Thankyou, do it again.
Rick


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

CBC website says they will play Oct 6 and 7.
http://www.cbc.ca/arts/music/story/2009/08/25/oshawa-kiss-concert.html


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

Was on the news today. It would seem they ARE going to play Oshawa afterall. 

So instead of backing out - I guess you could say they kind of backed into it instead.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

It make's you wonder if it was a ploy from the start.. Gene is the most outspoken member, maybe his way of stirring the pot.

Will certainly bring alot of money into the city.. 
Rick


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Who really cares? They are WAY past their prime and Gene is just a media whore these days.
How long since they have done ANYTHING interesting in MUSIC?

Yet another modern "Fat Elvis"


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

z0z0 said:


> Who really cares? They are WAY past their prime and Gene is just a media whore these days.
> How long since they have done ANYTHING interesting in MUSIC?
> 
> Yet another modern "Fat Elvis"


If you have never seen them live you should check it out. They are one of the true rock and roll shows left. I took Marnie to see them in Windsor and blew her mind. For anyone under he age of 35 or so you need to go and see these acts while you can. There will not be anymore of them coming down the pipe. AC/DC, Kiss, Alice Cooper. These are true rock and roll shows.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I hope you're all happy now - spoiling the surprise! And you know that Gene Simmons would never lie about anything as important as this:

http://www.google.com/hostednews/canadianpress/article/ALeqM5iYKFt6T8cOE-50U5Q8cxv8zE2TzQ

:rockon2:


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Gene is of course blaming the media for this, the media that feeds him. The surprise is, they are releasing a new CD in Oshawa..

I agree, not too many true rock & roll shows left.Aerosmith can do it( well maybe not now LOL ) AC/DC can really do it, Kiss can really do it.

These show leave an impression on you for days/ years

Rick


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I'm not a Kiss fan - but I gotta believe most of what Gene is saying. I don't doubt they were planning something for Oshawa - but that wouldn't be announced until the ACC tickets were on sale (and ideally for Kiss, sold out). 
Why announce the Oshawa show in direct competition with the Toronto gig? All things being equal, if I was a fan I'd rather hit the Oshawa show with the expectation of something out of the ordinary being pulled out.

While we're on the topic - wouldn't a real Kiss fan rather hit the show at Cobo Arena in Detroit before they tear down the place?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretboard said:


> I'm not a Kiss fan - but I gotta believe most of what Gene is saying. I don't doubt they were planning something for Oshawa - but that wouldn't be announced until the ACC tickets were on sale (and ideally for Kiss, sold out).
> Why announce the Oshawa show in direct competition with the Toronto gig? All things being equal, if I was a fan I'd rather hit the Oshawa show with the expectation of something out of the ordinary being pulled out.
> 
> While we're on the topic - wouldn't a real Kiss fan rather hit the show at Cobo Arena in Detroit before they tear down the place?


The Cobo shows will be a little higher energy, The detroit shows always are. I must tell you though that I seen them on this warm-up tour and they played for 2 1/2 hours straight. It was high energy through-out and as good as seeing them in the 70's IMO. 

I agree with the Oshawa shows. Makes sense to not pit those venues against each other. Presale tix are available today on TM just use the code "eventful"


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Good point Fretboard, makes alot of since. I am not really a Kiss fan either, but like what they do.
Don't care for Gene HUGE Ego..actually bigger than his tongue.

rick


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This is a cute one in today's Star


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ya thats too funny, Welcome to Canada.. haha


----------

